# Fishy Kisses - my journal



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Well, I guess it's about time to take another shot at journal-making. I made one before, but I never really got past the first post (I'm so terrible at keeping journals/diaries/etc. anyway). Here's hoping I'm actually able to keep it up this time.

I suppose I'll start with a brief history on how I began fishkeeping and my past fish.

I desperately wanted a pet, but it seemed like it wasn't going to happen. I was, and still am, insanely busy all the time; and being alone all day long isn't a great environment for a cat or a dog. I mean, what can you do?

You can get a fish, apparently, and that's what I did. Not without intense research first, of course, as is typical of my getting a new anything. I researched every spare minute I got for about a week, and learned what I figured was everything I needed to know about betta fish. (I had chosen bettas because a friend of mine had recently gotten a very pretty one.)

I sent my mom out whilst I was in class with a shopping list for Petsmart. I got a 5.5 gallon tank kit, a heater, a test kit, gravel, a cave, and a pink plastic tree. After running the tank for a whopping two days to "cycle it," we showed up once again at Petsmart and I picked up my fish...a little turquoise VT which I fondly named Poseidon.

I made my fair share of mistakes with little Poseidon, that was for sure. The heater I had bought was not adjustable, and the water temperature fluctuated considerably, from 76 degrees to 86 degrees. The plastic tree shredded his fins to pieces. But I think the little guy knew was trying, at least.

Unfortunately, poor Poseidon came down with a serious bacterial infection which I just wasn't prepared for. I overdosed Epsom salt, fearing it was dropsy, and I now wonder if that didn't speed up his death. I was devastated. I hadn't realized just how attached you can become to something so small and scaly.

Desperate to fill the empty space on my desk which the tank had left, I quickly purchased a new fish. Poor little guy. We never named him, because he never ate. We just called him "Chicken," because he never came out of his cave. The poor little guy was sick from the start, I think, and he died only a week after Poseidon.

Enter: GABRIEL.

We had extra time on our hands, so we stopped by a little pet store which rarely had many bettas. To our amazement, we saw a brand new shipment of white elephant ears! Of course I couldn't resist. There were two I debated between, but I finally decided on Gabriel. He was swimming around in his cup like he was headed for the ocean! He seemed so interested in me...he'd press his little nose against the plastic to get a better look. His personality won me over.

And that was the beginning of the long and beautiful friendship the two of us now share...Gabey and I. There are all sorts of interesting stories I can tell between then and now, but I'll save that for a different post. Here's a picture of Gabey in his cup, to finish off:







Hope you enjoy,
-OFL


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Here's a picture of my first fish. SIP Poseidon.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

And poor little Chicken:


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

*squeals of delight*

How great you found Gabey locally, wow, I figured he must have been an Aquabid guy.

So sorry about Poisedon and Chicken! They were lovely too.  Sweet little guys.

Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Gabriel is amazing! I'm subscribing!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Happy Halloween from my little Gabey-baby! Unfortunately I can't actually put my fish in a costume (oh, I wish though!) so this is the best I've got. He's a fancy little muffin...


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Just so you know...you made my day.

Unbelievably adorable.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

So cute,  I have never seen a fish in glasses before.... hehehe


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

And you thought Gabriel was just a pretty face....he obviously has brains as well!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I was feeling a little bit sick to my stomach this afternoon (likely the result of a delicious but overly sweet drink which I had too much of). It happened rather suddenly, whilst I was sorting socks in my room, and so naturally I lay down on the floor where I was and waited for the nausea to pass.

As I was lying there, I happened to glance over at Gabriel's tank. The little dude was over in the corner closest to me, sitting atop his cave and looking down at me as if to say, "Are you okay down there?" He wasn't swimming, just fluttering his pecs a bit and staring at me sympathetically with those adorable puppy dog eyes.

Someday, that fish WILL kill me with his cuteness. Death by ADORABLE BETTA.

I think I'll post some pictures of a photo shoot I did a while back, but I'll have to do them in separate posts as apparently I can't put more than one picture in a reply.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

He wasn't particularly cooperative to begin with...







"Are we done YET?"


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

And then he got distracted...







"Ooh, what's down here?"


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Finally he just plain left...







"I'm out of here!"

Silly Gabey. Gotta love him.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I am loving his rainbow fins.  

Hope your tummy is feeling better now! 

I usually delete pictures like that, but in his case they still work. I love his little "o" mouth. "Fishy Kisses" is the perfect name for this journal.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm glad you found such a good friend and Gabriel. Very cute costume ;-).


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Water change today for Gabe! I'm leaving tomorrow for a week (haven't told him yet...hope he isn't too mad) so I had to do a change. My aunt is going to feed him, and I _may_ have told her that they could die if she overfeeds. Hee hee. She's desperate not to kill them when we're gone so I figured that would do the trick.

Gabe got very suspicious when his water level started slowly sinking. He sat in the back corner and gave me the stinkeye until it got filled back up again. 

And, finally, in honour of Novembers and Mondays and dumping-all-my-Gabe-pics-on-this-thread, I present to you Gabriel Getting Mad At His Reflection:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I told Gabriel last night that I was leaving. Before I told him, he had been fluttering happily and doing the fluffy-caudal-food-wiggle, but as soon as I said I was going for a week he stopped swimming and just stared at me pathetically. I gave him a couple of sympathy pellets and he seemed a bit more cheerful after that.

This morning he was being rather melancholy, probably over my leaving. He's quite fond of my company, really, although he doesn't like to admit it. As weird as it is to say this, it's difficult to leave my little fishy baby behind. Oh well; I'm making my aunt send pictures of him every day when she goes to feed him. If they're any good, I'll post them here.

Until then...please enjoy my older Gabe pics. I think I'll do a before-and-after of his pectorals today.
Before:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

And after:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Awaiting today's Gabe pictures...my aunt STILL has not texted me back. :/ Since I obviously don't have any recent Gabriel stories I'll tell you about a past incident.

We had been attempting to get a flare out of him, but it was no easy task. Gabriel is quite mild-mannered and even now flares very rarely, but at the time that this story happened he hadn't flared for us at all. We had tried mirrors already...and had failed. He just surveyed his reflection as calmly and coolly as if it were another plant, perhaps with a bit more curiosity.

In a last-ditch effort, I googled a video of a female betta and held it up to the side of the tank. Gabriel did not flare; but he was enthralled with the girl. He watched the entire video attentively (then promptly swam away afterwards). But the funniest thing was, in the morning we discovered that he had built a bubblenest overnight to "impress" his female friend! It was one of only two bubblenests he's ever made.

And, to stay with the theme of today's anecdote, I present to you a picture of Gabey-boy flaring that I posted on a different thread ("He Got Me" - http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=616306&goto=newpost).









Enjoy,
OFL


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

We have Gabe pictures!!!!!!! My aunt was worried because he was "hiding" in his plants near the thermometer (his favourite spot). She's a bit paranoid I think (mostly my fault, for telling her all the things that can kill fish). But he ate, and he looks great in the pictures. Speaking of pictures.......

#1:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

And #2:


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Does your little adorable boy know any tricks?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

He is unbelievably amazing. He has such frilly ruffled fins. Hard to believe he is a fish! They sure have come a long way from wild bettas. I just love him! You are so lucky.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

tiffanylucky said:


> Does your little adorable boy know any tricks?


Actually he does!!!! Although he won't always cooperate...hee hee. He's leaned to follow fingers and flare at pencils. I've trained him to think that flaring at pencils makes them go away; I always hide the pencils after he flares. He's under the impression that he's very big and powerful...when he's really so small and ruffly. It's pretty cute, how he struts around proudly after he "scares" the pencils away.



BettaSplendid said:


> He is unbelievably amazing. He has such frilly ruffled fins. Hard to believe he is a fish! They sure have come a long way from wild bettas. I just love him! You are so lucky.


I feel like I should come up with a very humble and nice reply but...it's all so true. He's the best fish EVER. Sometimes I wonder if he's really a beautiful little person instead of a fish. 



I don't have any pictures yet from my aunt, I'll post when I do. To tide you over until then........







-OFL


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay, just got tidings of a happy, full Gabey-baby! The picture is a bit blurry but, oh well. It's proof of life, anyway.







So happy! I have to say, I'm missing my frilly little boy.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Aww he's looking up for more pellets. He looks sad that he can't fool your aunt into giving him more betta food just by looking cute.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Well, haven't updated in a while because I guess there's not much to say. My aunt passed off the job of feeding the fish to my other aunt, who doesn't know how to email pics, so I've got nothing. Great news is, tomorrow I get to go home and see my Gabey-baby in person!!! YAAAAAAY!!! I wonder if he'll be happy to see me, or mad that I've left him for so long. Hmmmmm...

Two days ago was Gabey's half-birthday, six months since I brought him home, so I figure I'll try to pick out a nice silk or a marimo for him on the way home. I think I'll celebrate half-birthdays for Gabriel since bettas don't live long and if any fish deserves more birthdays, it's happy little Gabe.

Anyway, as I said, no new pictures; so I've gotta keep dumping all my old ones:







This is pretty recent. I moved Gabe's favourite plant from his favourite corner to switch things up, and he was having a difficult time finding a new place to snuggle in. This was one of the places he tried. 

OFL


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

So sorry everyone! My life has been crazily hectic lately and I've been totally neglecting this journal! I'm not going to go into detail about everything because that would take forever but I'll quickly go over the highlights. 

A few weeks ago I celebrated Gabe's half-birthday. He got a brand new green plant and a "birthday buffet" - a little bit of frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp, daphnia, and even a very small pellet. I gave him a miniscule amount of each one, as to not overfeed. But he was pretty happy - and pretty confused! He never actually gets all the food he begs for (if he did he would have exploded long ago) so he was like "wait a sec WHAT there's actually more?!?!" I sang "happy birthday" to him and he seemed mildly embarrassed.

Since then, Gabey's been happy and healthy...and always hungry! We've had a few dance parties, he and I...when he gets his "ears" fluttering and his caudal wiggling it's pretty cute! Lately when I decorated my room for Christmas I put tinsel around the top and bottom of his tank, and we like to play peek-a-boo. At least, I do. He still has no idea how it works. It's funny to see him give me those startled looks, like "whoa, you were not there and now you are, whaaaaaat?"

A bit blurry, but here's us playing peek-a-boo:







Enjoy!

-OFL


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh oh oh oh oh ooooooooh he is tooooo cute, I cannot staaaaaaand it. Oh his little face peeking from behind the garland. So sweet.

Happy Birthday, Gabalicious! Just darling.   I squeal and fuss over his stories and pictures.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello everyone!!!!!!!!

Sorry I haven't been on in forever!

Gabe is being cute as ever! Two days I was crocheting at my desk and he was surprisingly enthralled. He could care less for a snowglobe or a video of another fish but I guess crocheting is extraordinarily entertaining. He sat on a leaf and watched me work for 15 minutes straight, which is incredible for him because he has an attention span of 2 seconds.

Speaking of his attention span, Gabe's typical bubblenest consists of about six bubbles before he gets bored. He made a slightly bigger one yesterday but it's still too pathetic to post. Gabe would not be a good daddy. 

I have BIG NEWS but I'm going to post a pic of Gabey baby first:







Just swimmin'


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyway so
GUESS WHAT?!?!?!

I got a NEW TANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's a 10 gal non-betta community. It's not finished yet, I'm getting 4 more neons and maybe an ADF and assassin/nerite snail. So far it has 3 guppies and 5 neons. I've also put in my first ever live plant: an anubias!!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

And a close-up shot of the neons:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

And the guppies being curious:


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

This journal always has me giggling like mad. 6-bubble-bubble-nest. Hehe!

Ah, I had an idea you were going to do a community tank from seeing some of your other posts around the forum.  It looks good! I love the root, fun inside and out. Do they go inside? It is so rare that my gup-gups go IN an ornament but they do love swimming around them.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

BettaSpendid: No, I've never seen any guppies OR tetras in the root yet. The tetras spent a lot of time underneath it the first few days though. They were pretty timid then...reminded me of grave little soldiers trying to stay alive in a barren landscape LOL. The guppies were dumped in after they were and when the tetras saw the guppies, they spazzed out. It was like, "RED ALERT! RED ALERT! WE ARE NOT ALONE. REPEAT, WE ARE NOT ALONE." They've settled down a bit now though, the bloodworms last night helped. 

Since you keep guppies, BettaSpendid, I'll ask you: what is "normal" guppy behaviour? These ones spend a lot of time swimming at the surface...occasionally they go down, but there's one in particular that rarely swims anywhere but the top. Should I be worried about them, or is that ok?

Anyway...

Today I did my first WC on the 10gal and pretty much gave everyone in it a heart attack. The guppies spazzed the whole time and the tetras cowered. I'll have to figure out a better system, for their sake.

Eventually I'm going to name the tetras with the same creativity with which Disney named their seven dwarves: spazzy, piggy, hidey, etc. Only I can't tell them apart so the names might change depending on who's spazzing, hogging the food, or hiding. I won't tell that to people who come over though: it'll sound impressive when I'm like, "oh yeah, that one's hidey. see?"

Anyhow, the fishies were being difficult so you'll all have to live with a blurry picture of the community:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

And Gabey, who's being...well...Gabey.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Also, I picked up some flame moss a couple days ago, and decided to tie it to a round rock I found on the beach in an attempt to make some sort of a literal moss ball. I boiled the rock and my mom (who is basically a female MacGyver) whipped out some fishing line that I didn't know we had and tied the moss on. It looks like some sort of a weird little head right now, and the moss isn't sticking up like it should because of the fishing line. Hopefully it'll work out though. I'll post a pic...it's kind of cute.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

ROFL.

I make the strangest noises reading your journal! Geesh! I laugh so hard I snort, then make this high pitch squealy tea pot noise... I lose it when I see Gabe. Tears, I have tears.

Yeah, guppies at the top is not good. They (mine at least) do that under stress. I used to stress mine with each water change. I found if I add the new water in SLOOOOOWLY they have no reaction. If I pour water in they will hang out at the top for an hour (at least). So. Now I take out 10% of the water and then use an air line to siphon the new water in. This helped tremendously! They have no reaction at all. Any tea pitcher or clean/appropriate container can he used. Fill it with the new water to go in, elevate it above tank level and then let the air line do its thing. You can either suck on the end to get the flow going or fill the air line up with water at the sink and then put your fingers over both ends, put one end of the hose into the new water and let go and the other end into the tank and let go, the siphon should start on its own provided the tank it lower than the new water. It worked so well for the guppies that now I do this for the bettas too.

Your moss ball needs to be named "Wilson" (Tom Hanks movie where he got stranded on an island and was lonely...he had a volleyball he named Wilson...it looks remarkably similar to your mom's creation, hehe.)

Your guppies are super cute. They look like a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

The yellow guppy got bored of his guppy friends so he decided to try schooling with the tetras. They were suspicious but they tolerated him.







Thanks for the help, BettaSpendid. I'll see if they swim down more often as things calm down a bit.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd like to think that Gabe is pondering about something profound and deep.







_Foooooooooooooooooood_

Yeah nope pretty sure it's neither profound nor deep. Love my Gabey-baby but he's not the sharpest nail in the drawer I don't think. He gets so excited when it's food time that he tries to eat bubbles thinking they're pellets. Meanwhile the real pellets are sinking to the bottom...oh Gabriel...


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

The guppies are being happier today: they've been down hanging out with the tetras all morning. The tetras are less clannish now that they feel a little bit safer, and they don't always hang out together, which I think is ok. In general, everyone seems a bit more relaxed.

The tank had looked so empty before because the tetras were always hiding and the guppies were always jammed into one corner. Now things have really come alive, and it's actually relaxing to watch, which was what I was going for. I'll check the parameters later on today to make sure everything's still good.

A group picture of the fish family:


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

*giggles over Gabe eating bubbles*

Those guppies are beautiful! Soon their dorsal fins will be long and flowing and tails huge!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

So....lots of news! Since I last posted:

I got 4 new tetras and 3 ADFs for QT
All the ADFs died from stress
Speckles the guppy died
I got two new guppies, Speckles II and an unnamed peach guppy
The new tetras went into the 10gal after just under 2 weeks of QT
All the guppies but the peach one have permanent names

Yep, that's pretty much it. The new 4 tetras have joined right in with the old ones, and they're all getting along great. The guppies are regrouping and trying to figure out what they're going to do, now that they're severely outnumbered.

Gabe is being...Gabulous. I rearranged his plants so that there's a little grotto of leaves near the surface. Now he's always sprawled out in it with his billows of ruffly fin getting all over everything. Pretty cute.

Here he is peering out of his cave "window":


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Speckles II:







Named for obvious reasons. Does that black spot on him look like natural colouring to you guys? It's only on one side of him. He's had it since I got him and it's never gotten worse, nor seemed to bother him.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Butch:







I called him that because he's the biggest and a bit of a bully. Strangely enough, he also gets stressed out the most of all of them after WCs.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Sheldon:







My mom named him that after a character from a show she watches, "The Big Bang Theory." He has a spot in the corner that he adores, where there's an indent in the gravel. He loves to just hang out in it.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Unnamed:







We've tossed around Reef (because he's coral-coloured - "coral reef") and then just Peach, but neither seem to suit him well. I've also considered Porky because he's a total little piggy. Any suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

And the tetras. The 5 older ones are Spazzy, Piggy, Chasey, Heidi (get it, "hidey"?) and Rover (that one that always takes food that's just too big for his mouth, so he ends up swimming around with it half hanging out). The new ones are Eeny, Meeny, Miney, and Moe. The names change based on who's where and doing what.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Well I had to find out who Gabe was because he must be pretty special if I am hearing he is having fan mail. Oh my goodness, cuteness overload!!!!! I think he just added another fan. Love your journal. Look forward to following it.

So jealous you are able to take clear pictures of guppies!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Well I had to find out who Gabe was because he must be pretty special if I am hearing he is having fan mail. Oh my goodness, cuteness overload!!!!! I think he just added another fan. Love your journal. Look forward to following it.
> 
> So jealous you are able to take clear pictures of guppies!


Thank you! I told Gabe he had a fan club.  At first he just stared at me, before getting very excited and wiggling all over the place. So...cute...

Gabey-baby is slowing down a bit as he gets older and his fins get rufflier. Funny thing is, I had absolutely no idea that he was a rosetail when I bought him. It's incredible how his fins have changed! I keep his filter well-baffled and I give him lots of plants to rest in so he can be comfy without putting himself out. Sometimes if he turns around too quickly he gets plastered in the face by a ruffly caudal or giant pectoral. I feel bad for him when that happens but it's so darn cute to see how confused he is. He's like "whoa! What was that? Was that you, Fin? Bad Fin. Very bad Fin." Lol.

I've been waking up earlier in the mornings lately and Gabriel isn't impressed. Here he is being grumpy after I turned my light on this morning.







I feel your pain, Gabeypoo. I'm not a morning person either.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Unfortunately, Peachy the guppy acquired internal parasites, and perhaps some of the others too. I separated Peachy (because he was acting most sick) and dosed him with AQ salt and Jungle's Internal Parasite Guard. Then I dosed the same med to the rest of the tank, only without the salt because I was told that tetras are very sensitive to it. Everyone seems to be a bit better after the treatment, so today Peachy goes back with the others and we cross our fingers and hope that all the parasites are gone. I'm also a little worried that one of the tetras might have mouth fungus - could just be some sort of a deformity though, he's acting fine. Don't want to medicate the fishies up too much, so I'll wait and see what happens.

We've been fostering a betta for my grandmother: a little dumbo mustard gas male that she fell in love with. Since she doesn't know much about fish, we've been keeping him to clear up some inflamed gills he has and make sure he's healthy. Since everything's ok, he's going to her house today. Yay! That's two tanks gone, Peachy's and Moby's (the new betta). It seems like all I've been doing lately is tank maintenance...

Here's Peachy being lonely, poor guy:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

And Moby:







Moby's pretty cute. He's like a little Gabey - social butterfly. Always swimming up to check us out. I adore dumbo bettas; they seem so expressive with their big fins.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Gabriel is ALL fin. An EE _rosetail_?? That is daughter's dream fish- with pink too. No wonder she goes wild over him.

So if we have a Gabriel Fan Club, does that mean I am a Gabian or what? We need cool names and matching t-shirts. Hehehe. Secret handshake that involves hand movements that look like giant fluttering pectorials.

Mobey is cute too. I always have liked Mustard Gas. 

I am thinking that guppies are hot beds of disease and misfortune. I really like them but they seem to have problems- always. Ugh. I hope Peachy pulls through.

I can relate on the "all I do is tank maintenance". I feel ya! LOL.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Lol I'm with you Gabe! Don't talk to me until after at least one cup of coffee. So cute he has so much finage it distracts him.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Sheldon the guppy is dead.

Ugh.

This makes me just want to return all the guppies and forget it. We've had nothing but problems with them since we got them. They're such pretty little guys but terribly delicate. I'll keep trying with them for now at least. It's very frustrating though. This tank was supposed to be relaxing - worry free. Instead, it's been the cause of most of my worries over the past month.

*deep breaths and fishy kisses with Gabe*


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Sorry about all guppy issues. I tried to raise 4 fry and ended up with none so understanding frustation and worry. Moby is really beautiful! Is he your betta too? Where did you find these beauties?


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Moby is my grandmother's fish; we just fostered him for a week and a half to make sure he was healthy for her. All the fish have been bought from pet stores, even Gabe. I'm a pet store stalker, hee hee.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh Sheldon.  I am sorry to hear that. It is too bad. They are such pretty fish. I am tempted to order some guppies from someone like AquaticArts.com. I think they actually raise their own. Ahh...well, in the hopes that they would be healthier. But who knows? Or I might scrap the whole guppy idea altogether when the last one dies and try a betta in a community tank. That...may or may not work out. LOL. Maybe a big poofy betta (like GABE! EEEEEE! Not that I would.ever find one so cute as Gabey!) that can't swim fast and terrorize like a plakat. Hehehe.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

*Fan mail!*

Guess who just got his first piece of fan mail last night? Thank you so much, BettaSpendid (and daughter). You guys are so incredibly sweet. Gabe and I really appreciate it!

I showed him the envelope (don't worry I blurred out the addresses in the pic):


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

He got a little bit impatient with my taking all the pictures. "Can we pleeeeease open it nooooooow?"


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

The contents! Wow, BettaSpendid, you're such a good artist! Tell your daughter that Gabe and I thought that her drawing was beautiful. Lol the cranky crowntail cracked me up!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Gabe posing next to his portraits:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

He was a bit suspicious of the leaf at first:







"What in da world is dis?"


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

...And then he swam underneath it and made himself at home.  No bubbles yet, even though I read him the letter very clearly. Hee hee.







Peachy the guppy is dead. Sigh. And then there were two. Butch and Speckles got into a nasty fight a couple of days ago and I had to cup Butch out for a few minutes. I will probably be picking up 2 more gup-gups for QT tonight. If I lose any more though I'm seriously considering returning all the guppies and putting a plakat or female betta in with the tetras instead. Guppies are very frustrating sometimes. Seemingly incurable.

Oh and Gabey-baby says "hi and thanks for the stuff can I have food now."


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww, that's so sweet with the mail and pictures!

I'm sorry about the guppies, too. I have one fry that I've raised since birth, and every other guppy has had problems. This one's mom died 2 days after giving birth (I did leave her with the babies for 24 hours to rest and recuperate, maybe she pined for them), then 2 days later the daddy fish pined and died, etc. And those were the ones that didn't come in with hidden parasites from the pet store.

Good luck with your new ones! I hope they make it.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh Gabriel, I am so glad your letter got to you! It sure takes a long time. You look very handsome under your leaf.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Beautiful drawings! Gabe you are the cutest posing with your mail.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

*A change of plans?*

Haha I hadn't posted in forever and now I'm spamming the thread 

I went to a few pet stores to scope out the guppy stock, and instead of finding guppies, I found a GORGEOUS pure white EE-geno male plakat betta for only $12!!! So, I changed my plans entirely for the community. Instead of getting more guppies, I'm thinking of returning them and using the new plakat in the community instead.

Step 1: Bring home the betta and put him in the 5 gal QT tank for a few days until I can be sure that he's eating, active, etc.
Step 2: If he seems healthy, acclimate him into the community and net out the gup-gups, who will go into QT until I'm positive that the betta is going to be ok in a community situation (doesn't terrorize all the neons).
Step 3: If all seems well, my mom has negotiated with the owner of the place we got the guppies, and we'll return them for a store credit.
Step 4: Get a better quality light for the tank and buy some live plants.
Step 5: Buy a snail. 

Wish me luck!
OFL


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Ooo la la!

He will look amazing in a planted tank. No big tail to slow him down so he probably will chase the tetras but maybe he will give up since they are fast too and out number them.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome plans! I hope they work out.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh you're killing me!!!!! Stake to the heart sooooo longing for solid white plakat betta. Subbing...... Such a beautiful boy I would have snatched him up in heartbeat! Happy for you and he has lovely white eyes too???? Gorgeous. What does Gabe think?


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Gabe is upstairs and new fishy is downstairs so they don't even know about each other!

Instead of going in the 5 gal QT, new fishy is in the 2.5 hospital since the extra heater we have is not very strong and doesn't have enough _oomph_ to keep the 5 gallon at 80 degrees F. Fine for sick guppies since they enjoy cooler waters anyway but not so good for a new betta. :/ He was very very cautious yesterday evening but he's getting a bit less timid now.

Once the community is somewhat settled, I think it will go upstairs to my desk and Gabe will take its place on the table. I love having Gabe in my room but since I'm not up there often, I find that he gets lonely. There'll be lots for him to look at in the dining room!

I have a question for you guys. New fishy seems to have a bit of cloudiness on the upper part of his right eye. It isn't swollen so I don't think it's popeye, but I'm wondering if he's beginning to get diamond eye. His scales don't LOOK dragon-ish to me...maybe a bit thicker on his head, but no thicker than the scales on Gabe's head. Is it possible it's just a genetic issue or something from bad water quality? Posting a picture.







He can definitely see out of it but he also seems to prefer looking at us with the other eye. Any help would be appreciated!

OFL


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Gabe is upstairs and new fishy is downstairs so they don't even know about each other!

Instead of going in the 5 gal QT, new fishy is in the 2.5 hospital since the extra heater we have is not very strong and doesn't have enough _oomph_ to keep the 5 gallon at 80 degrees F. Fine for sick guppies since they enjoy cooler waters anyway but not so good for a new betta. :/ He was very very cautious yesterday evening but he's getting a bit less timid now.

Once the community is somewhat settled, I think it will go upstairs to my desk and Gabe will take its place on the table. I love having Gabe in my room but since I'm not up there often, I find that he gets lonely. There'll be lots for him to look at in the dining room!

I have a question for you guys. New fishy seems to have a bit of cloudiness on the upper part of his right eye. It isn't swollen so I don't think it's popeye, but I'm wondering if he's beginning to get diamond eye. His scales don't LOOK dragon-ish to me...maybe a bit thicker on his head, but no thicker than the scales on Gabe's head. Is it possible it's just a genetic issue or something from bad water quality? Posting a picture.







He can definitely see out of it but he also seems to prefer looking at us with the other eye. Any help would be appreciated!

OFL


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh whoops. Accidental double post!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Could it be a cataract? Maybe one of the medical experts can tell you if it's a cataract or a fungus or some fluke of natural coloring (like the fish with eyes that are blue on one half and brown on the other half).

I hope he settles in well!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Well they can get "cloudy eyes" from dirty water. If that is what it is then it should heal with clean water. You could give him a piece of Almond leaf. Or it could he natural coloring...he is unusual!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Fingers crossed that he doesn't get worse... :/ thanks for the input!

So, I may have...ahem...accelerated my plans a bit. New betta is in the community now  . The guppies are sharing the 5gal QT.

Betta is very, very, very-very-VERY cautious. I think he's British. When I "interpret" Gabe, I always do it in baby-talk, but this fish has a decidedly British accent. "Betta's log: I had a close encounter with the one of the strange, tiny natives here. I cannot tell if they are friends or foes. Until I am able to determine if they are hostile, I will cower under this bush, intermittently glass-surfing profusely."

Gabe is also doing well. His belly looked a bit bloat-y last night so today I fasted him. Gabe is prone to constipation. :/ Out of curiosity, should the IAL have turned the water brown by now? It's been in for a couple of days now and I can't see any noticeable tannins. Just was wondering if that was normal.

We'll see how new betta does with the community and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Simeon and Zadok glass surfed when they were in with the guppies. I wish I had a betta who could handle a community tank. I mean...I see it being done. I have 6 bettas...none seem to be a good fit.

Is the leaf still floating? It will probably sloooooowly release tannins. Once it gets good and saturated and starts to sink it should release more. Gabey, have you at least tried putting a bubble under it? It is fun! Weeeeeee, bubbles. ...?

I love that new betta has a British accent. Hah! I give different voices to my fish too.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Love it! British accent. In that case the IAL may be just his cup of tea  It depends on size of the leaf and how dry it is when you put it in. It will gradually release tannins. I usually notice mine starting to change after a few days.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

"Betta's log: Another sleepless night has passed, through which I have been standing guard against the very nosy natives. They do not seem to pose a threat to me but I am not taking any chances. This morning, I was pleasantly surprised to find myriads of very tiny pellets falling from the sky. Needless to say I took advantage of this event."


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww, I hope he warms up to them soon! I've read that bettas don't like quickly-moving/darting tank mates. I hope he gets over it and works with them!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I love the Betta Log entries. "The Natives", LOL.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Too cute!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

New boy now has a name: Humphrey the British Betta!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Humphrey:

"Betta's log: I have recently had an eating experience the likes of which I have never before tasted. A round metal object was submerged into the water..." (spoon to get water for thawing frozen food) ..."and although I could not see much point in it, the natives seemed to know something I did not. They began to swim frantically in a formation not unlike a cyclone, something which I now call the "tetra tornado" or "tetranado" for short. Presently, red, stringy worms began to float down from the surface. The tetras gobbled them up in a rapid and uncouth manner, however I was wary of the worms' cleanliness, and even of their authenticity as food. Soon, however, my curiosity got the best for me and I tried a small bite. Never in all my years had I laid my lips upon a more delicious morsel! Determined to appease my growling stomach with more of these mouth-watering worms, I attempted to dig out the ones that had fallen among the stones at the bottom. To my frustration, though, my large mouth was quite unsuited to this kind of scavenging, unlike the tiny, deft noses of the tetras. Thankfully, I noticed that, floating at the surface, was a treasure trove of untouched worms on which I could feast, and naturally I took advantage of this! I must go now, as I am busy digesting my delicious but filling repast."

Gabe:

"Hi. Hewwo. Can I have food? Can I have food pweeeeeeease? No? Aw. How 'bout now? Can I have food now? Fooooooooooood. What did you say? A weaf?" (leaf) "And bubbles? I don't eats weaves. I twied once but I don't wike weaves. I eat bubbles. Sometimes. Sometimes when I'm weally, weally hungwy. Kinda wike right now. Food? Can I have food now? FISHY KISSES!!!! YAAA"*smoochy smoochy smooch*"AAAAAAAY! Food."


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hehe, Love the fish names and pictures!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Humphrey reminds me of a fish version of Robinson Crusoe...exploring his new territory. If he learns how to cultivate his own worms, let me know! Hopefully the natives are not cannibals.


*fish kisses* Gabe is too cute.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

OOooOoOooH! Yes! Subbing!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

As I warned at the beginning of this journal...I'm horrible at keeping up with things like this. Sorry for the long wait everyone. :/

Everyone is doing pretty darn well. Gabe has been moved downstairs to the dining room where he can watch us all day long. He likes it a lot. He always sits somewhere where he can see us.  Have I mentioned how much I love Gabe? He is so incredibly sweet. Just hungry for attention, all the time. Of course I spoil him like crazy. But those eyes...and kissy lips...ohhhhh...

Humphrey is ruling a bit by fear, I'm afraid. He likes to give the tetras regal little one-gill flares to keep them in line.  All hail King Humprey! He glass-surfs a lot. I hope he isn't too stressed out.

The tetras have been a bit scrappy lately. I put some silks into their tank two weeks ago and I think they liked the swimming room. So I took some out this evening to see if they'd calm down. One of the tetras has some sort of an injury on his side...some scales have been ripped off. Don't know how our when that happened...

So here's Gabey-Baby The Adorable:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I just picked up some hornwort for the community. Ooooooooh I'm in love with it! Soooooo pretty. I hope it multiplies fast so I can put some in with Gabe...







That's it at the top. If anyone here has any hornwort tips to share, they're more than welcome!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

A typical bubblenest in Gabey-land. See what I mean by six bubbles?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's gorgeous! I only know what I've read, so I'll let people with real experience give you pointers.

Haha, Gabe and his nest. Silly boy!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I needed this. Gabey Baby the Adorable. Suits him. Glad he is enjoying his new vantage point. I am lovin' that bubble nest. He tried!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Aaalllllllrightey, I'm about due for another update, I think...lots has happened.

I found some healthy water sprite and anubias for a very good price and picked them up. The anubias are great. Water sprite?...not so much. There's only one stalk left and I'm pretty sure it's dying. Everywhere you look there are sad little bits of fallen-off water sprite. 

Hornwort seems a bit sketchy. It seems...well...droopy. I'm trying to float it and it just keeps FLOPPING. And it isn't as green or full as it was. I don't know what's wrong. I'm inclined to agree with Bettaspendid on hornwort...but hey, on the bright side, it's still hanging in there!...

Now, rant time. Buckle your seatbelts, everyone. Grrrrr...

So, this has been the most crazy hectic week EVER because we've been traveling back and forth for various reasons and there's been a lot of stress and pressure to get things right and staying in hotels and getting lost and driving long distances and other such stressful things.

And then the community tank started leaking.

We could see the water glistening around the sealant and the towel that it's sitting on was soaking wet. So, we race into Petsmart to get a new ten gallon and discover that they're all a slightly different size and we don't know which one our lid will fit. So we bring home two with the intention of returning one.

This is where the crazy part begins. We fill up three buckets of clean water and start draining the old tank and filling the new one (both side-by-side on my desk at this point). We transfer ALL the plants and remove the root and then attempt to catch the fish.

MAN those things can swim! And they jump too, right out of the net. Arggggh. Listen, if you guys want to stay in the leaking tank until there's no water left, be my guest, but... }:/

Humphrey jumps too. Apparently. Hmph.

So we get aaaaallll the fish into the new tank and then we start scooping gravel. Every. Last. Rock. Meanwhile we're trying not to hit the fish in the head with it when we dump it in the new tank but whenever stuff falls fron the sky Humphrey is like "look there, loyal subjects, I do believe that it's massive green plastic rock-shaped food! let us stand directly underneath it shall we?"...ugh. I need a little sign: BEWARE OF GRAVELANCHE. Haha get it? I thought that was funny. Anyway... :/

Then we had to smooth out the gravel, which confused the tetras immensely because they didn't know where to hide. So they didn't. They just stayed there, inconveniently right in the middle of the tank. *sigh* And so the tetra-herding begins.

FINALLY we finished, super-late at night. We were patting ourselves on the back but also worrying because we had to starting packing AGAIN the next day...

And guess what? The new tank leaked.

ARRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! This stuff only happens to us. Thankfully we hadn't returned the second new tank yet so we brought it out and di THE. WHOLE. THING. AGAIN. A day before we had to leave...

...we drained the tank, filled the other tank, transferred the plants, took out the root, netted the now-very-skittish tetras and the now-conpletely-frantic Humphrey, scooped out the gravel, tried not to crush the fish when we put it in again, smoothed the gravel, and topped up the tank. Needless to say all the fish were mortified and we were exhausted...

Wow I think that was the longest post ever. I'd better cut it short and start a new one to continue...


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyway now I'm in Halifax for a competition and we were putting in time last night at pet stores. Surprisingly good care here; waaaaaaaaay better than at home. There were some pretty gorgeous java ferns and frogbit that I reaaaaaaly want. Maybe I can "slip by" before we drive home to pick them up? 

There were also cherry shrimp!!!!!! So cute!!!!!! They look like little mini lobsters!!!! According to my good friend Google, cherry shrimpies eat algae too. If only I was sure that Humphrey wouldn't devour them (and that they would make the drive home), then I might spring for 4 or 5. 

Can't get another tank but look at what I found at the Petsmart here:







Mr. Whitelips Grumpyface just makes me laugh. Love him. If only I had a spare tank..........


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

And, of course, no update would be complete without my wittle Gabey-baby:







He's trying to hide and spy on us. He isn't very good at it. His floofy fins make hiding very difficult for him.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Bless your heart that sounds like a tank episode I would have. I could just imagine each of the fish as you described it. Gabe is the cutest hiding!!! What is that I see? Pristine water in a cup????? Oh could every store not do that?! Having lots of hides for the shrimp helps. Java moss is a favorite for mine and the eat algae off it as well. Cherries seem to be fairly hardy.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I was waiting for you to say the third tank leaked! I guess it was a keeper?

I enjoyed your update. I did laugh at "GRAVELANCHE!" :lol:

*waves at Gabey*


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't know if the third tank is leaking. We filled it the day before we left and it wasn't leaking the next morning...not sure about now...hopefully it won't...

Petsmart is strange. The cups always look SO much cleaner than those in the other pet stores, but the fish always look SO much sicklier. Something is (pardon the pun) fishy, but I don't know what. :/


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

When I went to get Zadok, all the bettas were in the back having their water changed. I knocked on the door and asked if they still had the white crowntail. The guy looked through all the cups on the cart and found Zadok and offered to do his change right then so I could take him. I said sure. When he handed me Zadok in his little cup it was like being handed a cup of coffee! The water was SO WARM. :-? Maybe that is how they normally do changes? It felt like 80F water when I bet the store was 70F. Those temps could be part of the problem. Or maybe you are just seeing them right after a change. Sometimes they get nasty before they change them.  I think it depends on the employee in charge, like they make up their own schedule. Like "now and then" or "never".


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes, if they used warm water which cooled rapidly (which will happen in those little cups), the temperature fluctuations will stress them out and make them more prone to problems.

Wow, what a horrible episode! I'm glad your family helped out. When I had a catastrophe, the family complained about the noise of me setting up the new tank and the time it took.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I suspect that they probably feed them very, very little there. Less food = less grossness on the bottom of the cup. But yes, temps probably play a big factor. I'm not sure why they ALWAYS keep it SO cold in Petsmart. You're carrying live animals, you know... :/

Well, the third tank is NOT leaking! Hip, hip, hooray! We ended up getting some frogbit and java ferns, and the manager of Pets Unlimited said that he would call our local Pets Unlimited (actually called Pet Culture now, dunno why) and tell them to order cherry shrimp.  Success!

I am really baffled though about the frogbit. It is A: shedding roots, and B: turning yellow. Very slowly. Some sections still look fine though. I'm not sure if the yellowness is a result of the loss of roots, or if it's just dying and falling apart. I have not seen any more shed roots lately but it continues to turn yellow, leaf by leaf. Is it possible that the current is literally blowing the roots off of it and the leaves are consequently dying? Or maybe it's adjusting to a new pH, gH, and kH? I didn't really acclimate...

I THINK the java ferns look ok...hard to tell. All 3 anubias look good. What remains of the water sprite is just determined to turn brown and die. The hornwort...it's a funny duck. It seems to have "good days" and "bad days." Sometimes it looks relatively green and healthy, and sometimes it is floppy and silver and it sheds. I can't tell if it's going to live or die. Hopefully live. It's so darn pretty too.

Gabe is so funny. If I turn his light on when it's been dark and he's been sleeping, he immediately swims for his cave (bumping into a few plants on the way). He is soooo like me. (pulls blankets over head and groans) "turn it oooofffffff......."

The tetras have been hiding lots lately. Either it's because they like their new plants, they don't like where I moved the filter, or they are still mildly traumatized from the tank switches. Hard to tell.

I'll update again soon...hopefully.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Gabe love his heart! I love how he is not a "morning fish". I can so relate as don't talk to me until after at least one cup of coffee. I did that to Nimbus one day when had to be at work earlier and he stuck his head in his little tree trunk. I love these guys are so human like at times!! Gabe's 6 bubble nest is the funniest thing! He has the greatest personality. I know you must treasure him. I love to see pictures of him fluttering those beautiful fins! How is your English Chap doing? Has he been able to command the intruders into submission yet? haha


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Yup, Gabe is the most wonderful betta.  So cute, "turn it ooooooooooooff" :lol:

Well. About the hornwort. I know it doesn't like moving to a new tank. But if you can save just a section of a stem, maybe even without leaves (!) it should grow from that stem and be happy. *should* whatever grows in my tanks is happy, but if I pull it out and put it in another tank it....pfffft. :| One would think my tanks would be similar?! Not enough for hornwort. And it likes a lot of light. I leave mine floating.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I think frogbit, water sprite, and hornwort all like brighter light than java fern. They could be adjusting to the water changes, too. I only have success with water sprite floating where my low light is brighter. My sprig of hornwort that came with an animal seems to have floating to a different area of the tank and not get enough light, too. I think they're prone to shedding as they adjust to a new tank, so maybe give it more time? I'm not sure about the frogbit. I know they don't like getting the top of the leaf wet and are prone to dying from hob filters pushing them under water. I ordered salvinia minima from someone on the forum because I have a strong hob filter on one tank.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Humphrey's kingdom got a facelift this weekend. Macgyver Mom painstakingly tied all the anubias and java ferns to rocks that I found at the beach and boiled to sanitize. I also picked up a HUUUUUGE new marimo. Huge. Really. It looks pretty nice in there.

Does anyone else name their marimos? They're so cute and fuzzy...I just feel like I HAVE to name them. The one in Gabe's tank is Agatha and the new one is Angus (he's Irish). Heehee. 

Anyway, without further ado...the community:







I'm actually fairly happy with how it looks. The frogbit is in QT where there isn't as much filter-splashing. It's pretty much dead now though. Very disappointing. 

No cherry shrimp in...yet. Actually, the guy who works at one of our LFS's has cherry shrimp babies in one of his personal tanks and he says he might give us one for free if they live. Oh, I hope!

A couple days ago was Frozen Bloodworms Day, A.K.A. exercise day for Gabey. It's the only thing that's make him move with _purpose_. Normally he just meanders lazily from leaf to leaf, but on Bloodworms Day he's a fish on a mission.

You see, his fins drag him down a lot so he usually can't get all the bloodworms before they sink or get carried away. So, after he's done eating the ones at the surface, he spends the entire morning scavenging the tank bottom for the ones that dropped. Like an Easter Egg hunt, only for fish. Actually, more like the equivalent of a treadmill and an exercise tape in the case of lazy Gabey. Bloodworms are pretty good fish-motivation, I guess.

I probably won't be updating much for the next two weeks; I expect them to be insanely busy. I'll drop on though if anything notable happens. :thumbsup:


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Community tank looks lovely. That is one big ball! I had some small ones for awhile but they finally disintegrated. I need to try some large ones. I could just see Gabe trying the big ball course for ninja warriors on shrimp day  These guys are so funny. Taking about lazy, Levi wanted me to feed him while he lounged in his silk plant. I nudged him with toothpick and said get up you lazy bones if you want your dinner. He begrudgingly slithered out of plant lol. I guess if I had fins as long and flowing as Gabe I would go leaf to leaf too. He is so gorgeous and love his funny personality!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

The Kingdom looks beautiful. Is Humphrey marbling any? Trying to tell from pic.

I love the Bloodworms Day description.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Nope! That's just a java fern shadow.  He's still pure white...thank goodness! I don't think I'd be happy at ALL if I woke up one day to find a red King Humphrey instead of a white one! (Actually I'd probably think, 'SOMEONE SWITCHED MY FISH!!' lol)

It does seem like the pink fleshiness beneath his white is slightly more obvious now in some places but it's very, very, VERY subtle. And only in certain lights. Something you only notice if you've been staring at him A LOT.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's normal to name the algae balls! I think people keep them as pets in other countries -- like a tank just for their pet algae ball. Cute!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

*Happy birthday gabeypoo!!!!! :d*

It's officially been 1 YEAR since I brought home my beloved baby! He has been such an amazing little fishy companion to me and I am so thankful that we found each other! He truly is a special betta!

And a birthday collage:








I intend to give him a Birthday Buffet like I did on his half-birthday: bloodworms, brine shrimp, daphnia, and a pellet. For once he won't need to beg for more! I'm also going to give him a new pink silk to replace the old one that he's had since I got him. It's freying and discoloured, so I figure it's about time.

Yaaaaaaay for Gaaaaaaaabe! :greenyay:


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Congratulations to the two of you! He is so lucky to have you. :-D

Is he going to grump because you took his plant? ;-) I can imagine Gabe knows how to sulk, dunno why, I just imagine he would. LoL. "That's not my plant." hahahaha, please let me know how it goes.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I decided to just add the new plant instead of replacing. Besides, I think he's too full and happy to sulk. The last time he got bloodworms, brine shrimp, and pellets all on the same day was six months ago.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

A feast and a new plant! Good day for Gabe.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

VERY good day. When we were feeding him, he kept dancing around and looking up at us incredulously like, "wait, what?!? there's MORE?!?! I must be in betta Heaven!!!"


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww, congratulations on your year, Gabe! What an awesome present for him. He's so poofy and colorful!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

*Happy Birthday Gabe!*

Hi Gabe. A very happy 1 year to you!! All of us here along with mamaj wish you a special day. I tried on some glasses today in your honor to celebrate with you. We still think you are the cutest and look forward to hearing many more stories about you. Your buddy, Nimbus


----------

